
Use curiosity - primodemus
http://lesswrong.com/lw/4ku/use_curiosity/
======
stcredzero
A related realization I made on my morning walk: We often don't have any
conscious awareness of _the moment we decide_ or conclude something. If we are
prompted in some way - for example, if we are asked to make a choice - then we
have access to our decision after the fact. If we are listening intently, or
even if we're just waiting for something to end, then it's like we're polling
for the decision, and we're aware immediately. However, in a lot of other
cases, the decision happens outside of our awareness and only later does
something prompt us to access it.

This makes it very hard to avoid concluding something _prematurely_. This is
why it's so easy to mistake an association with something you don't like for a
well reasoned refutation. This may be a part of the reason why prejudices of
all kinds are so prevalent.

~~~
Jebdm
The solution: whenever you make a decision, explain to yourself why it is you
made that decision. If you can't, think about it some more.

------
BoppreH
Bonus points for "What should it look like if he is [right]?" and "Maybe
there's something I should do differently?"

What I really like about LessWrong is that the advices are actionable. I had
Philosophy and Sociology classes in high-school and I didn't get anything out
of them because we weren't taught how to _use_ the things they threw at us.

I think it is very unfortunate that rationality is not widely advertised as
the tool it is.

------
naner
I have a love/hate relationship with _lesswrong_. Every time I read one of
their articles I pop open 5 links to other _lesswrong_ articles that are being
referenced. This has the potential to increase my to-read list exponentially.

~~~
JGWeissman
Bwahahaha, we are making progress in our goal of being more addictive than TV
Tropes and Wikipedia.

------
jdp23
Great suggestion about trying to shift into "ask questions" mode frequently.
Is that something others do as well? Or (conversely) do you try to make "ask
questions" your normal default, and shift into "get focused" mode at certain
times?

